

Facebook - Can it defeat The Google? - rexyo
http://www.clickz.com/clickz/column/1794314/facebook-google-killer

======
rexyo
Really, Who will defeat The Google? Facebook?

Cuil thought about doing that, but got cuilled (read killed) themselves a
while ago, apparently not the Google killer we were hoping for..
[http://www.fool.com/investing/high-
growth/2010/09/20/death-o...](http://www.fool.com/investing/high-
growth/2010/09/20/death-of-a-google-killer.aspx)

MS Bing is not really up to the task either.. 2011 is going to add 2 big
players to the market: Ipad search and Facebook search..

Ipad could really become a Google killer, even the guys in Mountain View could
see that coming.. Thats why they named their device Ipad-killer..
<http://www.helium.com/items/1730715-google-ipad>

Facebook had their $33 billion valuation by Google last month, but is bound to
grow into even more intensive figures
[http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/08/20/the-case-
for-a-50-bil...](http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/08/20/the-case-
for-a-50-billion-facebook/)

Facebook will have to catch up fast with their cash and innovate even faster.
Maybe even buy more engineers from Google Plex..

